# McAfee Security Scan w/ Adobe update...



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

So, my computer tells me I need to update my Adobe flash player. OK, fine, I follow instructions. Then I notice that it is concurrently downloading McAfee Security Scan, which I did not ask for or authorize. Do I want this? What is it? Do I hafta?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There is a button that is checked to down load and install this. You have to uncheck it. Just do a new download and make sure to uncheck that button before. Say no!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Anytime you download or install something, be sure to read *what all is being installed.* A lot of times there will be extras that you don't want/need. What happened to you is a perfect example.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I usually do look. I'm onto them and their stupid Yahoo and Ask toolbars :nono:. But I didn't see any notice of this one.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Go to Add/Remove programs and remove it.

There was a check box you missed.


----------

